# Robert Wise has passed away...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Robert Wise, the acclaimed director of the Sound of Music, the Day the Earth Stood Still, The Andromeda Strain, and a little picture with William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy has passed away at age 91...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Too bad we haven't yet learned to capture the essence of a man's talent for posterity. Or have we? Robert Wise was an amazingly talented visionary. A window on the Universe has closed forever.

R.I.P. Bob Wise


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is being discussed here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46049

Closing


----------

